# I shoot Nikon because I am allergic to Canon...



## Kerbouchard (Jul 9, 2012)

Who would have thought?  Now we have a scientific reason...  

You Might Be Allergic To Your Canon Camera | Gizmodo Australia


----------



## jaomul (Jul 9, 2012)

Well at least now people have a medical reason for not shooting canon. Otherwise there is really no other VALID excuse.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Sure, there are plenty of valid reasons.  Like "I shoot Nikon because I like a red stripe on my camera."


----------



## EDL (Jul 9, 2012)

I see a lot of "Nikon has the best lenses" statements.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think it is necessary to start another one of the silly Canon vs. Nikon threads... just because a rubber supplier screwed up!


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 9, 2012)

The 5dMkIII Leaks light and the t4i's grips turn white
 what a shame
Canon is lame
maybe one day they'll get it right.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> The 5dMkIII Leaks light and the t4i's grips turn white
> what a shame
> Canon is lame
> maybe one day they'll get it right.



Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

EDL said:


> I see a lot of "Nikon has the best lenses" statements.....



There is no such thing as "best" lens.  Because lens is just a tool, there are various tools for various jobs.  Nikon has some that are better than Canon, Canon has some that are better than Nikon.  Anyone who starts overgeneralizing and talks about "everything" better, is a troll.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I don't think it is necessary to start another one of the silly Canon vs. Nikon threads... just because a rubber supplier screwed up!




I agree. If Canon manufactured their rubber in-house, that would be one thing. They can't really be held accountable for such an odd trace ingredient getting in the rubber they purchased through a vendor.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 9, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > The 5dMkIII Leaks light and the t4i's grips turn white
> ...




Aww, I was just kidding, I've mentioned in several posts that Canon makes a good product. Every new camera line has it's problems. Being from the Nikon camp I just have to give you Canon folks a little grief now and then. That poem just came to me and I couldn't resist.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Netskimmer said:
> ...



Bro, no offense but your poetic skills are just as bad as your skills at trolling 

Go do something better for a change, like go out and take pictures.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't shoot Canon because if I say "I shoot Canon", lots of people would dive under their desks.  

Especially if I say it with a manly Austrian accent.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 9, 2012)

manaheim said:


> I don't shoot Canon because if I say "I shoot Canon", lots of people would dive under their desks.
> 
> Especially if I say it with a manly Austrian accent.


Canon:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/images/50mm-f12/product/50mm-f12-DSC_6439.jpg

Australian for Canon:

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/images/70-200mm-f28/D3S_7040-vertical-0460.jpg


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't shoot Canon because if I say "I shoot Canon", lots of people would dive under their desks.
> ...



Russian for "Cannon"

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/Railway_artillery_gun_TM-3-12.jpg


----------



## jaomul (Jul 9, 2012)

Thought this thread would go tongue in cheek. Probably originally should of been put in the just for fun section


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone caught taking this thread seriously will be strapped down to a chair, their eyelids propped open with cocktail sticks and forced to watch back to back episodes of classic comedy programs until such time as their funny bone is repaired.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 9, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Thought this thread would go tongue in cheek. Probably originally should of been put in the just for fun section


I thought about it...but reading the description of the 'just for fun' caterogory, it didn't seem to fit.  Then I thought about putting it in off topic.  Then I thought about putting it in the Nikon forum.  Finally, I settled on the Canon forum, but it was intended to be toungue in cheek.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 9, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



In mother Russia, Canon shoots YOU!


----------



## Overread (Jul 9, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Netskimmer said:
> ...



Pff you call that a Cannon? THIS is a Cannon Worlds biggest gun - YouTube


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 9, 2012)

Overread said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...



But I couldn't use that because it isn't russian.


----------



## EDL (Jul 9, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Russian for "Cannon"
> 
> In mother Russia, Canon shoots YOU!



Pushka!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2012)

Overread said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...


I see your Dora and raise you a Gerald Bull Super-gun.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 10, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Well at least now people have a medical reason for not shooting canon. Otherwise there is really no other VALID excuse.


 First valid reason is the obvious arrogance of some Canon users. Like this statement.

Second valid reason is the total lack of a valid reason why I should buy Canon instead of Nikon. Neither have some of the features I really would like to have (such as sensor based image stabilization, or an electronic shutter), and Nikon has the better sensors for my needs (high ISO tolerance).


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey solarflare, I really like your inability to comprehend humor. It's really quite intriguing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least now people have a medical reason for not shooting canon. Otherwise there is really no other VALID excuse.
> ...



Chill dude! Joke! Humor! Savvy?


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm very sorry, I was kind of quite annoyed at that moment from a Canon-Fan in another forum who really has a superiority complex.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Amusing!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 11, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> I'm very sorry, I was kind of quite annoyed at that moment from a Canon-Fan in another forum who really has a superiority complex.



Does he post accurate information? Because that would be pretty cool if he did that.


----------



## Overread (Jul 11, 2012)

Would be worried about a purist canon Fanboy coming here!

If he met Derrel --- it could be like matter and anitmatter (which photographically speaking I guess means that our Miss. Pentax would win in the end!)


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

Overread said:


> Would be worried about a purist canon Fanboy coming here!
> 
> If he met Derrel --- it could be like matter and anitmatter (which photographically speaking I guess means that our Miss. Pentax would win in the end!)



I've been here for some time and I haven't found this to be true.  Derrel might be a fan of one system, but he doesn't recommend things to people like a fanboy would.  He's legit.

(this is Derrel's alt)


----------



## belial (Jul 21, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> I've been here for some time and I haven't found this to be true.  Derrel might be a fan of one system, but he doesn't recommend things to people like a fanboy would.  He's legit.
> 
> (this is Derrel's alt)



Lets also not forget derrel also shoots a 5dc which he claims to love and has on more than one canon lens called it legendary. Though it can't be argued he indeed prefers Nikon for the most part.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 21, 2012)

I shot Canon when they still made the F1. I think I traded it for a Nikon F2.... I liked it really well though. it was just much easier to find Nikon glass locally....


----------



## stefanie33 (Jul 23, 2012)

Now come on...if it weren't for faulty rubber, half of us wouldn't even be here arguing on this thread! Haha!!!


----------



## Heitz (Jul 23, 2012)

Overread said:


> Netskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...



Nazi's....I hate those guys!
-Indiana Jones


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 23, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> I'm very sorry, I was kind of quite annoyed at that moment from a Canon-Fan in another forum who really has a superiority complex.



But don't all canon fanboys have a superiority complex?

They have to make up for their inferiority equipment somehow...

:lmao:


----------

